# What sort of brush for a puppy?



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello

I have attached a picture of Hattie who I pick up in 2 weeks. She is an F1b so actually three quarters poodle!

I would like some recommendations of what sort of brush to get her. She has a curly coat which I think is going to continue to get more and more curly!

I want to get her used to getting brushed as soon as we get her so need to buy a brush pretty soon.

All advice appreciated!

Thanks

Eleanor


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Firstly I liked to say that Hattie is gorgeous!
Here's the brush that we use for Pippa (used it from being a puppy and shes 3yrs now)...









Cockapoos can get luggy and knotted very easily because of their curly coats so it's good to try and brush them as often as you can, hope this helped.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Ooh, thanks...I wonder what sort of brush that wouls be described as?

Does she have a very curly coat?


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

I've just had a look on the good old google and they seem to be referred to as 'rakes', The brush is made of metal which you'd think may hurt them but Pippa loves it, she goes to sleep and becomes so relaxed! And she's not ever so curly, her furs got straighter as she's got older!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Eleanor I've yet to find a brush that is good with Biscuit but I find the Karlie comb (link below) brilliant! He needs combing every day at the moment and I find it takes out loose hair too. For tough mats, I've a red Les Pooches brush, which does the trick but too scratchy for an all over brush. 

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1069/karlie-coarse-comb


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Hi Eleanor I've yet to find a brush that is good with Biscuit but I find the Karlie comb (link below) brilliant!
> 
> http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1069/karlie-coarse-comb


Thanks Jane...would that be suitabel for a puppy do you reckon?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I used a pin brush to start with, which I think most people use, which was fine but Biscuit's coat wasn't as thick then. Even though he's only 1/4 spaniel, he's more wavy than really curly but has got a curlier rear end! His hair has got thicker and harder to brush through as he's got older. I've used the comb from about 6 months of age.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So many brushes and combs available .. and as we know cockapoos have differing coat texture too, therefore not all brushes suit all coat types ... a basic slicker, a plastic or metal comb and regular grooming to get your puppy used to the contact in the early months .. as the adult coat comes in very regular checking for matts .. I tend to get them before they get too out of control, which works for me, they do appear quickly


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Great have purchased a slicker and a rake...as well as some pet head products...and lots of other stuff! Spent a fortune today!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

dollyonken said:


> Great have purchased a slicker and a rake...as well as some pet head products...and lots of other stuff! Spent a fortune today!


Ah yes, it does get quite expensive. But if you are able to do some grooming yourself it does save a small fortune in groomers fees.

I'm sure the slicker will be fine on a puppy coat, and it's worth using little and often to get her used to the being groomed.

I found with my curly Maisie that after 6/7months she began to mat. I went from matted coat to drastic clip at the groomers for a while, and then decided to try and do it myself as I didn't always like the style of groom they did.

I've now discovered that her coat is best kept at a shortish length and clipped little and often, and I like the teddybear trim on her. I would recommend the Tropiclean Papaya Plus shampoo and conditioner in one, the Tangle Remover, also a mat breaker or mars coat king (they are similar) used in conjunction with the green Les Pooches brush. The best thing for her coat on a daily basis is a simple metal combination comb.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mikki-Groom...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1341744457&sr=1-1

http://www.groomers-online.com/section.php/39/1/combs

There is also some good puppy grooming advice to be found on here: http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/grooming.html

I'm sure you can't wait to get her!

Sue x


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot Sue, some great advice there.


----------

